# Black Mold on fresh cut peices



## slavicchristian (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello,

I got a couple of Pine and Fir boards, that were cut couple months ago. The person who I got these from didn't take care of them well. I got these with black mold going through them. It's not rot yet. I think it is impossible to get the stuff out but maybe there is chemical that can do this??

Is this wood firewood now?

Thanks


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Bleach?


----------



## slavicchristian (Jul 21, 2009)

The mold is all the way through the pieces. It is slightly black .Do you think bleach will get it out? I don't think so.


----------



## skymonkey (Apr 12, 2010)

Beware of black mold. Breathing the stuff can cause serious health problems. And remember this stuff will be thrown into the air with the sawdust when cutting.


----------



## slavicchristian (Jul 21, 2009)

How does black mold form on wood in the first place?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Moisture and the sugars in the wood. If the "mold" is all the way through the lumber it may not have been neglect after sawing, but already in the log when sawn. And just surface mold after milling because of improper drying. I milled pine this week that laid a little too long (guy was collecting enough to be worth milling) in warm weather. There is some staining in the lumber, black-ish...blue even. There is a "premium" lumber called denim pine...it's just old logs that laid too long before milling, pretty cool lumber though. Sort of the same as spalting in hardwoods.


----------



## slavicchristian (Jul 21, 2009)

I am pretty sure it is improper drying.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Bleach will definetly clean off the outside of wood. I do it a lot on molded wood for my guitars.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

The best bleaching agent I've found for whitening wood is Klean Strip #WB-19. It's a 2 part bleach and a little goes a long way. I've used it successfully on pine, ERC, and Flame Boxelder. 

Don't use it on ERC heartwood, but it whitens the sap unbelievably where ERC trees have grown in areas with much sulphur in the soil (turns the sap yellowish). Surprisingly, it doesn't whiten the "flames" in FBE -- it makes them redder in some cases. 

It probably won't totally eliminate the stain if it is *black, black* but it will do better than anything you'll find. If you find something better please let me know. I know there is a chemical that will completely wipe out all traces of it but you can't buy it without a permit, and you can't get a permit unless you bribe a congressman because it is used for highly specific industrial applications and will burn its way to china if you spill it undiluted.


----------

